# TTS vs S3



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

I was looking at the weekend to change my TT to the new TTS (11my) , just wanted to know the differance between the TTS and the S3??

because on the book it has the same engine and box just different shell on top? and you have to pay 5k more. Is it worth the extra?
thx


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Depends what you're after our of the car. If you need something more practical then the S3 is a great car (i had one).
BUT, the TT will be better balanced as more effort is made to get a better weight distribution etc.
If you don't need the 4 seats stick with the TT.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Just so you know a new A3 is coming out early next year so a new S3 is obviously going to follow. Current design is nearly 5 years old. There is also an RS3 coming out at the end of this year to sell off the last of this design.

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret-new ... py-photos/


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

jamiekip said:


> Depends what you're after our of the car. If you need something more practical then the S3 is a great car (i had one).
> BUT, the TT will be better balanced as more effort is made to get a better weight distribution etc.
> If you don't need the 4 seats stick with the TT.


Ditto jamies comments. The TT is less practical, but it will hold some kids in the back if you have to which is what I do. Its a case of beautiful 2 door coupe against a practical 4 seater. If your looking at the S3 you would also look at the Golf Gti I would suspect. I can still get my bike in the back though. Its got a reasonable sized boot with the rear seat dropped.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The S3 is an A3 to most people the TT isn't.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

The TT is a better handling car and the boot is big if you drop the back seats.
As the others say, it depends what you want.
IMHO the TT is a better choice for lots of reasons but mainly enjoyment as it puts a smile on your face more often.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Style and looks for a start...
> Quality of the finish is better on the TT
> The TTs cabin doesnt look like something from a 1970s sitcom
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: And the cap & gloves!

It's not that bad I had one prior to the TTS but it's a massive step up to the TTS. As Tosh and others have said the interior is far nicer!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

I disagree - Tosh has some pretty unhealthy anger towards the S3, I dunno why, but I'll give you a more balanced perspective.
I ran an S3 for 3 years and thoughtbthe car was a nice looking piece of kit. I have found the interior better put together than the TT (which I've only had 4 months) and some of the interior materials are superior.
The seats for example don't sag which seems to have been a huge problem on the TT judging from the petition in this place. 
The TT without the extended leather pack has more cheap plastic on display than the S3. The plastics you can touch on the S3 were all a little nicer in texture. The S3 didn't develop a single rattle or creak in 3 years. My TT has a rattle in the door, a rattle on the parcel shelf, a rattle behind the glove box (which squeaks too by the way) and a squeak in the center console. All due to be sorted by Audi. I'm not the only one either...

The S3 is built in Ingolstadt, the TT in Hungary, my bet is fit and finish should be the same quality... but the S3 has made the TT appear to be put together by kids. I'm sure it's all fixable though.

So going back to my original post, all you're getting for your money in the TTS over the S3, is a little less weight, better weight distribution and therefore slightly better handling.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I've had an A3 (well the wife did), they were out of date when launched.
> No one in the automotive industry would say the A3 is/was a good car.
> 
> Its too old and out classed by ALL of its rivals.
> You'd have to be off you head to have one esp now. Prices will drop faster than the BP shares did after the little spill.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've replied to this sort of post before... and it's still a load of bollox.

If the A3/S3 8P platform is out of date, then so is the Golf mk5 & 6, the Leon.... ohhh and lets not forget the TT's under pinnings share a few bits and bobs from the 8P platform too.
The only grumble from the automotive press was price on the S3.... funnily enough an aspect ignored with the Golf R reviews.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

jamiekip said:


> I disagree - Tosh has some pretty unhealthy anger towards the S3, the A3, anything made by Volkswagen, anything that isn`t a TT, in fact hang on, even the TT TDI he dislikes, oh, and any TT with LED DRLs that have been retro fitted as they devalue the TTS and TTRS. He likes Fords though, I dunno why,........


Just a quick edit! :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> I disagree - Tosh has some pretty unhealthy anger towards the S3, I dunno why, but I'll give you a more balanced perspective.
> 
> I think Tosh needs to go to anger management therapy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

iv got an S3 and TTS on order ... pick up the S3 in Oct and the TTS in Jan

the S3 has 265ps and the TTS 272ps


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

davidkoulakis said:


> iv got an S3 and TTS on order ... pick up the S3 in Oct and the TTS in Jan
> 
> the S3 has 265ps and the TTS 272ps


Same engine so map 'em both to about 310bhp and big smiles no matter which of them you're out in


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> As opposed to you who likes anything from the VW stable even though they are outclassed by their peers in every category....


No need to wet your bed Tosh, I don`t even own a Volkswagen! It`s just a forum username!

At least you are true to form with your anti VW rant........


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

At least Toshi is always clear on his agendas. Everyone is allowed their opinion(as long as its constructive and backed up). Not to change the topic, but with respect to the LED DRls. It is not always the intention of regular TT owners to be wannabe TTsTTrs owner. I just like the lights. Just because some maynot like the LEDs which Toshishi has indicated is his opinion. The wannabes are those with TTSorTTRS badges on their standard TT's. Audi are after a different front look(hence the leds in waves) in the day and night for their front end, just like BMW did with their ringed lights on the 5 series. As we all know car design is all starting to look the same. It makes the Audi range stand out during the day otherwise it just another car on the roads. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

As some one said drive both. They are both really nice cars, there's also the Golf R and the RS Focus.


----------



## TTShocking (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't mean to break the tread, but.... S3 nice car but............... I'd buy a golf r it's a cheap S3!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

TTShocking said:


> Don't mean to break the tread, but.... S3 nice car but............... I'd buy a golf r it's a cheap S3!


Not here in the uk... Golf R retails at about £2500 MORE than the S3 without leather (standard on the S3), not to mention the good deals available on the S3 right now! VeeDub have got their pricing all wrong at the mo


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Not at all - we're sat drinking beer after watching MC hammer Liverpool laughing at this.
> We think you have a VW quilt cover and get off while reading vwtuningmag.


Who`s we?

Have you got the entire forum sitting with you nodding their heads in mutual back-slapping agreement?

Anyway, I`ve never read VWtuning or any other kind of max muppet mags, and to be honest I think most of VAG have lost their way over the past couple of years, but there you go.

Anyway, have a nice day!


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Why would you fit the LEDs *unless you are pretending to be something you're not*!


Like, for example, putting Moderator under your username to try to give more credence to your aggressively expressed opinions?

Ant


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Reason mod is under my name is because I'm a mod in a KB sub forum.
> I've not put anything there, so I'm not pretending to be anything...
> 
> Not aggressive, just confident in what i say.


I beg to differ, you jump down the first persons throat who disagrees with you with no basis for your argument and still blindly follow this argument when the guy replies that he doesn't even own a VW, so childish.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Could always buy an A3 diesel and dress it up to look like an S3


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

My dealer had located one of each with healthy discounts on both. However I am really glad I went for the TTS. Purely from the looks point of view it is in a different league. It's also lighter and as others have said should handle better (sorry, never drove the S3).

I thought the S3 would be the thinking man's way of getting all the plus points of the TTS at a much lower price (hey I drove a cupra, the thinking man's golf). However the satisfaction I get from getting into the TTS is unparalelled.

Think of it this way, if you got the S3, would you spend the next years wondering if you should have bought the TTS?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

2zeroalpha said:


> Think of it this way, if you got the S3, would you spend the next years wondering if you should have bought the TTS?


A fair point, which i think goes back to the main question... does the OP need 4 seats or just the 2.
I never had envy with the S3, it ticked the boxes, had real Q car appeal, a nice interior and was a genuinely quick car across country (especially with a few choice mods). I was hanging out for the RS3 to come on the scene (will it won't it?) but in the end couldn't wait and went for the TTRS. I'm glad I did, as it's a change of scenery. I think even though the RS3 will be mega IF it see's the light of day and I KNOW i'd have loved it, I was concerned it would feel to similar to the S3. The TT however is very different to be in.... and that's a good thing. Perhaps for the OP the change from a TT would be good???


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Could always buy an A3 diesel and dress it up to look like an S3


 If you mean me which i think you do you are blind, our A3 had a genuine Audi bodykit which looked nothing at all like an S3.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Forget the S3 then if it doesn't even have the body kit


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

We had a bodykit fitted to our A3 as i liked the look of it, i could of bought an S3 but didn't as i wanted a diesel.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I had an S3 for a short while before I got my TTS and I really enjoyed it.
I think both cars are great but I chose the TTS (which I love).
As Jamie already said if you don't need four seats get the TTS.

But I must say If the RS3 is produced it could be a temptation 

No,what am I saying,my TTS aint going nowhere


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

if the s3 is 25k then the rs3 will be >30k easy. is that not far to expensive??


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

It depends whats on offer.


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

After having a look round, I have booked a appointment to the Audi garage to go test drive a TTS. He also has a a whte tts in stock (11my) which he said i cud have depending on the p/x value of my roadster.

IS there any difference in the model yr's except grill? and do tts get stolen often? cause i heard of quite a few S3 getting nicked.

thx


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

No cars immune from theft.
Had no issues with the S3... but the TTRS was stolen after 3 months 
Wrong place, wrong time...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> All depends on where you live.
> round here you can't move for MKIIs


 I know what you mean, there are a lot of Escorts and Cavaliers here too.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Wolfsburger said:
> 
> 
> > jamiekip said:
> ...


I'd just like to know who made this idiot a moderator in light of past digressions, i've clearly been away far too long :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Would that be a personal attack?


Would you consider it one?


----------

